# Detailed & weathered Bachman 44 ton



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Originally posted on the HO forum, May 2nd...

WEATHERING:
Layered Humbrol powders.
Sealed with DullCote.

MODS:
Kadees and yellow/white LED's.
ESU LokSound, with KeepAlive.
Added details include a firecracker antenna, handmade Leslie S2-M horn, enlarged exhaust ports to scale, scale wipers, scale lift bars, mu hoses, grille grabs, and a better cab figure.
I replaced the Bachman hood-top grilles with prototype hatches, and the visored headlights with flat bezels.
Lettering and stripes are MicroScale.

Bottom photo is the original model.


----------

